# Cutech vs. DeWalt planer



## Ivegotwood69 (Mar 13, 2019)

Cutech is a relatively new company that makes planers, joiners, and other dust collection systems. I've been comparing their planers to DeWalts, and the technicals specs on some are very similar. I've used DeWalt planers before, and I know they're pretty high quality, but I've never had any experience with Cutech. The Cutech is a few hundred dollars cheaper, and I was curious if anyone who has any experience with them could tell me if it's worth going with Cutech to save a little money.


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Post the models you're reviewing for purchase. I doubt Cutech makes one comparable to the DeWalt 735, maybe the 734 which is built like most lunchbox planers.

David


----------



## Ivegotwood69 (Mar 13, 2019)

https://www.cutechtool.com/13-Spiral-Cutterhead-Planer-p/40100h-ct.htm

https://www.toolup.com/DeWalt-DW735-Heavy-Duty-13-Three-Knife-Two-Speed-Thickness-Planer?CAWELAID=120204890000003941&CAGPSPN=pla&CAAGID=36581739978&CATCI=pla-448035380539&CATARGETID=120204890000509198&cadevice=c&gclid=CjwKCAjw96fkBRA2EiwAKZjFTXDAEQsx91v2xas3Ng7skloTr8Wm3yQUNvOGNVxpGhIk0FZJaHw_4hoClcoQAvD_BwE

Looks like it's pretty close to the 734. Is it worth springing for the 735? I'll be making some cutting boards out of hardwood.


----------



## sweensdv (Mar 3, 2008)

Yes it would be worth the money to go with the DW735 over the DW734 and the Cutech. Personally though, I would never use my planer for cutting boards if I were making end grain boards.


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

I had the 733, which is the forerunner to the 734 and basically the same, for 20 years until it gave up the ghost 18 months ago. We bought the 735 and it is a far, far better planer than the 733 or any other planer built like that. It has 3 knives vs. two for the 733, two speeds, auto lock so wherever you move the cutterhead to it stays, and a lower profile so it isn't as tall. It's just all around a better, smoother planer. It's also extremely LOUD! But that's ok, I wear hearing protection even if I turn on the shop vac. But it is louder than the 733.

In the last week I've been planing rough 4/4 Walnut and have filled my DC bag twice, working on a third time. For a little two-car garage home shop that's a lot of planing and the 735 doesn't even blink, it just asks if that's all I've got for it! :wink:

David


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Cutech is kinda "unknown", however .....*

They have 6 different models with HHS or carbide cutters and prices range from $329 to $569 here's the comparison chart:
https://www.cutechtool.com/category-s/133.htm


Amazon gives them almost 5 stars:
https://www.amazon.com/s?k=Cutech+thinkness+planer&ref=nb_sb_noss_2


Who knows?


----------



## twedlake (Oct 23, 2018)

difalkner said:


> I had the 733, which is the forerunner to the 734 and basically the same, for 20 years until it gave up the ghost 18 months ago. We bought the 735 and it is a far, far better planer than the 733 or any other planer built like that. It has 3 knives vs. two for the 733, two speeds, auto lock so wherever you move the cutterhead to it stays, and a lower profile so it isn't as tall. It's just all around a better, smoother planer. It's also extremely LOUD! But that's ok, I wear hearing protection even if I turn on the shop vac. But it is louder than the 733.
> 
> In the last week I've been planing rough 4/4 Walnut and have filled my DC bag twice, working on a third time. For a little two-car garage home shop that's a lot of planing and the 735 doesn't even blink, it just asks if that's all I've got for it! :wink:
> 
> David


I will also add that the 735 is *H*E*A*V*Y* so if you're planning to tote around and you're a young man with a strong back, easy nuff. I bought one, had it delivered. I used it 2 days planing a bunch of rough cedar and does a fantastic job no doubt but I've got a bad back and a limited supply of workroom so it had to be put away and taken out as needed. I kept it 2 longer, before putting it up on craigslist and sold it within an hour for what i asked which was $100 less than new. I also tripped 20a circuit breakers in my garage with no nothing else other than the dewalt and my small 12gal shop vac running several times planing down 1.5" red cedar.

I had previously used a friends fairly new porter cable (and yes I get the quality is not the same) 12" and liked it. So I bought one of those and I cannot tell the difference in the cuts at all. They both do the same thing equally well however I do believe the dewalt is made for heavier and prolonged usage such as a shop environment but I tinker and do small projects, so the PC was perfect for me. I added the Delta 50-359 dust chute to it and took care of that minor issue. No breaker tripping either.


----------

